# Fernandez & Wells London - Stunning coffee & service



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Following a recommendation from folk on here I took myself to Fernandez & Wells at Somerset House yesterday. Well I was impressed. The decor and feel of the place are great the food and coffee delicious and the service superb.

As I was stood looking for a food menu a chap came over and found one for me. When he found out I hadn't been before he took it on himself to explain what was available and what the dishes were. After I ordered and he went to make my cappa the person at the till said that the coffee was amazing. I replied that I had heard this on the internet and was asked where. Upon saying on here the chap making the cappa invited me around to the other side of the counter to see what he was doing.

They have a beautiful shiney Synesso, a mazzer major electronic (I think it's the major), and are using a Has Bean custom blend - I was told what the blend was but can't remember. They are dosing 18g to get 18ml - so a pretty intense shot a with a naked portafilter. It was super tasty.

No idea why the photos are upside down, but here is one of the cappa and one of the view.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

@CoffeeDiva glad you enjoyed the whole experience there. A really stunning combination of food, coffee and location!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Lavender: This oil is very calming, plus it relieves pain and is beneficial for stress.It is not unusual at all for consumers to open products they just purchased and find the solutions smelly or lumpy. discount cosmetics Mac Makeup line will be around when others have faded out, because they want to capture beauty not just a look.Most lip glosses are relatively sheer but some have more pigment. MAC makeup "Then line them with a shade very close to your natural lip color, and fill in with a light gloss.These are the make up items you must always have in your beauty bag:


----------

